
Build Your Own Lisp - nafizh
http://buildyourownlisp.com/
======
codr4life
Or your own Forth, in Lisp?
[https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo](https://github.com/codr4life/lifoo)

Never got anything out of compiler books though, even SICP bored me a bit by
not cutting to the interesting part fast enough. And I can see why; because
the interesting part isn't very complex; barely enough for a couple of
articles, not much of an ego booster. The rest should be exploration, rather
than following instructions from the past. For me; it came down to trying,
over and over again.

